# Kein Save game Ordner oO



## udanda (12. August 2010)

Hallo 

Ich habe vor ein paar Tagen mit 2 Freunden mal wieder Diablo 2 unter Windows 7 Ultimate 32-bit angefangen und muss jetz feststellen, dass mein save game Ordner verschwunden ist, ich aber jedoch meine chars noch laden kann. Hab die ganze Festplatte nach dem Ordner durchsucht, da ich Windows neu machen muss. Kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## Wow-Bravoplayer (18. August 2010)

richtig so..

spiel dir deinen char selber hoch


----------



## amdosh (18. August 2010)

Bei Vista und Windows 7 liegen die Ordner unter Eigene Dateien bzw Dokumente. 

Beispielpfad aus Supportbereich zu WoW:
C:\Users\Public\Public Documents\Blizzard Entertainment\World of Warcraft\
C:\Benutzer\Öffentlich\Öffentliche Dokumente\Blizzard Entertainment\World of Warcraft\
aus http://eu.blizzard.c...articleId=21511

Diese Änderung kommt vom Betriebssystem her und kann ggf durch Adminrechte wieder zum normalen Pfad geändert werden, den "alten Spielstand" musst du dann aber selbst wieder dahin kopieren.

Edit: grr Wow-Bravoplayer, bitte antworte nicht auf ältere Beiträge, wer weiss ob der TE überhaupt noch reinschaut ...

* 
*


----------



## Pantheron (19. August 2010)

wenn du die SuFU von deinem computer benutzt und den char-namen eingibst findest du den ordner wo er gespeichert ist ansonsten wie schon gesagt wurde bei win 7 unter eigene dateien


----------

